# Scanner



## desiderata (May 23, 2017)

With all the technology out there can't we come up with some sort of wide-spread scanner to detect a mass of items such as nuts, bolts, marbles, etc. I'm concerned that after Manchester people will stop going to large events and become more reclusive.


----------



## Retired (May 23, 2017)

There are metal detectors but in this case, the attack occurred _outside_ the security perimeter, and to make matters worse, as people were exiting the event, resulting in a much greater concentration of people than would be on entering the event.

This attack was especially merciless and inhuman.

The fact is the circumstances of this particular attack put the risk at about the same odds as being hit by lightning or hit by a car crossing the street.

We cannot stop living because of the actions of these barbarians.


----------

